# 1980 CAROLINA SKIFF J12



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

I finally made a purchase last night on a 1980 Carolina Skiff J12.

I have not found much information on a boat this old, but it was a decent deal, in my area and the guy through in a junk trailer (probably scrap) and an old 18hp Evinrude.

This is going to be a project boat, but I wanted something small enough I can move it around with somewhat ease. 

Wish me luck,

Brian


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome, and good luck Brian! That's gonna be a fun surfboard.


----------

